# Swansea Pilot Cutter Seamark



## Chris Rogers

Hi Chris Rogers here. Please can any one help me to find the history of the Seamark now retired by ABP any info from its launching. Many Thanks, Chris


----------



## sandman

Hi Chris
The Pv Seamark Was Built IN Appledore Devon By Pk Harris And Sons In 1959, And Reg At 216.67 Tons,she Was Based At Swansea All Her Working Life.

SANDMAN(MARTIN)


----------



## Chris Rogers

*Pilot Cutter Seamark*

Sandman, Many Thanks for your reply it is not the same to look out in the bay and not see her bright yellow coloures I am just starting to trace the history of all Bristol Channel Pilot Cutters, many thanks Chris (Applause)


----------



## Bob S

The SEAMARK seen at Cardiff on the 17th March 2005.


----------



## Chris Rogers

*Pilot cutter seamark*

Robert, Many thanks for the photo sorry for the delay in replying am going to Cardiff tomorrow to see here. Cheers Chris. (Applause)


----------



## gdynia

Chris

Do a google search with Swansea Pilot Cutter Seamark and theres a wealth of info about her. Photos are on the following webpage

http://philtpics.fotopic.net/c216025.html


----------



## Chris Rogers

*Seamark*

GDYNIA, Many Thanks on the case let you Know how I get on Chris (Applause)


----------



## DAVIDJM

I took a photo of her in the 80s in dry dock in Sharpness. I will have to try and dig it out sometime (buried amongst a load of boxes ) and scan it and put it into the gallery 

At the moment she is in use by the Cardiff unit of the Maritime Volunteer Service, and the Sea Cadets as a static training base (I am with the Severn unit MVS.). 

The wardroom at the bow has a slight problem in that you nearly need climbing ropes to get in and up to the leather armchairs.

She needs a far bit of work on her which is being done by the members. She’s a nice sturdy ship though, I wonder if she rolls on a ripple. Do we have any Bristol channel pilots here who could give us an insight of her character at sea.


----------



## graham

try swanseadocks.co.uk photos of seamark there and a very good history of the docks regards graham


----------



## Jacktar1

DAVIDJM....................I was Skipper of the Seamark for a few years, started in 1960. In 1959 she crossed from Appledore to Swansea in a SW'ly 8-9 !! The Skipper on that trip was Jack Screech who had been with the SPA for many years, serving on board the old Roger Beck. During my years on board Swansea was a very busy port and the Seamark operated in some very severe weather conditions and maneuvering alongside vessels in that sort of weather could be tricky to say the least, especially some the small Dutch coasters not much longer than Seamark herself ! I was also the pilot for the Neath River & Briton Ferry which at that time was classed as a Trinity House Outport. I can only comment that the Seamark was an excellent 'seaboat'.
I do have one polaroid pic of her, I took it when she was approaching to disembark me from an outward bound Neath river vessel.....Cheers....Glan


----------



## DAVIDJM

Glen 

We have always marvelled at the high class of seamanship shown by the pilots and crews in handling the pilot boats in all weathers and the dexterity of the pilots to get on and off the ships again in all weathers. 

It has always been a pleasure to have the pilots come on board when we had to go into an area we were not too familiar with or it was a mandatory area to have a pilot on board. 

I always felt a twinge of guilt that after taking us all the way (say to Gloucester) they had to find their own way home, which they take on the chin. 

If we were in a pub together, I for one, will happily buy them a tot or two for their efforts.


----------



## Jacktar1

DAVIDJM..... the only pic I have of Seamark....hope it shows up...Cheers....Glan


----------



## helijeri

*sturdy cutter*



DAVIDJM said:


> I took a photo of her in the 80s in dry dock in Sharpness. I will have to try and dig it out sometime (buried amongst a load of boxes ) and scan it and put it into the gallery
> 
> At the moment she is in use by the Cardiff unit of the Maritime Volunteer Service, and the Sea Cadets as a static training base (I am with the Severn unit MVS.).
> 
> The wardroom at the bow has a slight problem in that you nearly need climbing ropes to get in and up to the leather armchairs.
> 
> She needs a far bit of work on her which is being done by the members. She’s a nice sturdy ship though, I wonder if she rolls on a ripple. Do we have any Bristol channel pilots here who could give us an insight of her character at sea.


The Seamark was a big part of my childhood. My dad was one of the skippers on her for over thirty years. She is a beautiful vessel, even though ravaged with age. I have many happy memories of visiting my dad at work and having the odd trip in her.
My father passed away in 2000, his final journey was aboard the Seamark in order that his ashes could be scattered in Swansea Bay.


----------



## philjere

*"Seamark"*

I'm new to this sight, I'm looking for photo's of the Seamark pilot cutter based at Swansea Docks. My Dad worked on her from 1960 - 1995. If any body can help It would be really appreciated. My Dad Died in 2000 so this would really mean a lot to me


----------



## David Williams

*Seamark*



Chris Rogers said:


> Hi Chris Rogers here. Please can any one help me to find the history of the Seamark now retired by ABP any info from its launching. Many Thanks, Chris


Hi Chris.
I dont know if you already know,but the Seamark is up for
sale for £27.000,and if not sold by July,it will be scrapped,
it was offered to the Swansea branch of the MNA,but was
turned down.If you log onto PILOT BOATS FOR SALE you
will find it.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## Jacktar1

*Seamark*

philjere.....sent you a private message


----------



## JoJo5

helijeri said:


> The Seamark was a big part of my childhood. My dad was one of the skippers on her for over thirty years. She is a beautiful vessel, even though ravaged with age. I have many happy memories of visiting my dad at work and having the odd trip in her.
> My father passed away in 2000, his final journey was aboard the Seamark in order that his ashes could be scattered in Swansea Bay.


I had a family member who worked on the Seamark as an Engineer and I would like to track as many people who have any connections with the Seamark Pilot Cutter, e.g worked on the ship, family members, any old photos or video or any stories that they may like to share. Please get in touch, i would love to hear from you.


----------



## DHB

*Up To Date News On The Seamark*

Those interested in this fine old vessel - keep your eyes on this thread.

The plan is to bring her back to Swansea for restoration to her original colours etc. She will then be loaned to the Swansea Museum as part of the floating collection.

More news as it becomes available


----------



## Jacktar1

*Seamark*

Thats good news, I was with Swansea Pilotage Authority in the early 1960's, was skipper on board for about four years.(K)


----------



## Billieboy

I used to know the Dock Manager of Swansea, a Mr. Swallow. He was a good friend of my Granddad.


----------



## DHB

*Regular Updates*

Anyone wanting almost a day by day update on the SEAMARK, (believe me, things are happening that quickly), please let me know by sending me an e-mail.

In addition, if you are interested in getting involved in her restoration and future, please let me know.

DHB (Thumb)


----------



## PUDDS05

hi, went to swee SEAMARK this week in cardiff as shes up for sale,
well, she is. she isnt. she is. she isnt.....
shes in a sorry state 
what happened to the thread ...........http://philtpics.fotopic.net/c216025.html

DHB..... whats the latest???????????


----------



## PUDDS05

doesnt look like swansea museum wants her.

http://saveourseamark.com/default.aspx


----------



## sidsal

Nowt to do with pilot boats but a memory of Swansea during ww2> I joined a Brocklebank ship as an apprentice in 1944. She was loading explosives - bombs etc and suddenly thick black smoke came from the galley amidships.
The Mate shouted at the chippy and me to get the breathing apparatus and we searched all over for it and eventually found the big red box under the focsle head. We humped it rapidly amidships and the mate flung it open , donned the mask and harness and disappeared into the smoke filled galley. Chippy and I looked for the handle to turn the thing to pump air to the mask but there was no handle. We tugged at the line to try and get the mate to come out but it was tugged back sharply.
Eventually the mate came out - mask front with beads of sweat and mumbling coming from it. The daft mate didn't take the mask off for a few seconds and when he did he was gasping and angry. In the meantime about six fire engines arrived and dealt with the fire which was in a store room next to the galley where oily rags had caught fire through being against the galley chimney which went into it.
Eventualy we sailed ina 3 ship convoy to Milford Haven excorted by an armed trawler where we joined a convoy for the Med.
Happy days


----------



## madeintaiwan

Hi All, 

My family and I are seriously considering buying the Seamark. We'd like to convert it (her) in stages to run zero emission. We as a family manufacture alkaline hydrogen fuel cells and have been looking for a boat project. 

To those that have sailed on her in the past I'd like to make an open invitation to participate in anyway you see fit. Ultimately we'd like to restore the ship to it's former glory, while the only significant change being that it would ultimately be a zero emission ship. 

Please feel free to get in touch, we'd love pictures, floor plans, anything we can use to help get the Seamark back in shape.

Best

Nathaniel


----------



## madeintaiwan

*A zero emission Seamark*

Hi All, 

My family and I are seriously considering buying the Seamark. We'd like to convert it (her) in stages to run zero emission. We as a family manufacture alkaline hydrogen fuel cells and have been looking for a boat project. 

To those that have sailed on her in the past I'd like to make an open invitation to participate in anyway you see fit. Ultimately we'd like to restore the ship to it's former glory, while the only significant change being that it would ultimately be a zero emission ship. 

Please feel free to get in touch, we'd love pictures, floor plans, anything we can use to help get the Seamark back in shape.

Best

Nathaniel


----------



## simon cook

hi guys
my father worked on the seamark in the 60s/70s also the woodbridge and rogerbeck he is 80 in a few wees and i am looking for a couple of nice photos for his b/cake ,,can anyone help me out please?????????


----------



## Jacktar1

Hi Simon,

Have sent you a private message.

Glan


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is On Her Way Home!!!!! TODAY!!!*

To everyone interested in the Pilot Cutter Seamark.

Myself and a group of likeminded individuals are setting up a Charitable Trust for the Seamark. After discussions with ABP her owners, they are giving her to the Trust and she is, as I type on her way back to Swansea, when I spoke to Rod Lewis from ABP she had just past Lavernock point being towed back to Swansea. (Monday 22nd Aug 2011)

Anyone interested in seeing her return - she is due to arrive in the breakwater just after 5.30 p.m. and ABP will be berthing her in the commercial docks area. Work will then commence on restoring her before placing her in the Marina where it is planned she will be on permanent loan to Swansea Marina as a floating exhibit initially, and down the track as a Maritime resource Centre focussing on the maritime history of Swansea.

Anyone interested in getting involved in joining the Trust, which has applied for full Charity status, please initially contact me, Hywel Benjamin, via e-mail on [email protected]


----------



## Malky Glaister

DHB Very well done to you, your group and all others involved.

Thanks are due 
Regards Malky


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is Back Home!!!*



Chris Rogers said:


> Hi Chris Rogers here. Please can any one help me to find the history of the Seamark now retired by ABP any info from its launching. Many Thanks, Chris


Hi Chris, the SEAMARK arrived back in Swansea towed by a dredger yesterday (22nd August 2011). ABP have kindly given the vessel to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust". It is in the commercial dock area and talks are going on with ABP to agree limited access for visitors during her restoration. 

There will be asap a dedicated website:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

However, in the short term please keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating it.

Hywel Benjamin (Administrator for the Proposed Charitable Trust)


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is Back Home In Swansea*



sandman said:


> Hi Chris
> The Pv Seamark Was Built IN Appledore Devon By Pk Harris And Sons In 1959, And Reg At 216.67 Tons,she Was Based At Swansea All Her Working Life.
> 
> SANDMAN(MARTIN)


Hi Martin, the SEAMARK arrived back in Swansea towed by a dredger yesterday (22nd August 2011). ABP have kindly given the vessel to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust". It is in the commercial dock area and talks are going on with ABP to agree limited access for visitors during her restoration. 

There will be asap a dedicated website:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

However, in the short term please keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating it.

Hywel Benjamin (Administrator for the Proposed Charitable Trust)


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is Back Home In Swansea*



Bob S said:


> The SEAMARK seen at Cardiff on the 17th March 2005.


Hi Bob, the SEAMARK arrived back in Swansea towed by a dredger yesterday (22nd August 2011). ABP have kindly given the vessel to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust". It is in the commercial dock area and talks are going on with ABP to agree limited access for visitors during her restoration. 

There will be asap a dedicated website:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

However, in the short term please keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating it.

Hywel Benjamin (Administrator for the Proposed Charitable Trust)


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is Back Home In Swansea*



DAVIDJM said:


> I took a photo of her in the 80s in dry dock in Sharpness. I will have to try and dig it out sometime (buried amongst a load of boxes ) and scan it and put it into the gallery
> 
> At the moment she is in use by the Cardiff unit of the Maritime Volunteer Service, and the Sea Cadets as a static training base (I am with the Severn unit MVS.).
> 
> The wardroom at the bow has a slight problem in that you nearly need climbing ropes to get in and up to the leather armchairs.
> 
> She needs a far bit of work on her which is being done by the members. She’s a nice sturdy ship though, I wonder if she rolls on a ripple. Do we have any Bristol channel pilots here who could give us an insight of her character at sea.


Hi David, the SEAMARK arrived back in Swansea towed by a dredger yesterday (22nd August 2011). ABP have kindly given the vessel to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust". It is in the commercial dock area and talks are going on with ABP to agree limited access for visitors during her restoration. 

There will be asap a dedicated website:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

However, in the short term please keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating it.

Hywel Benjamin (Administrator for the Proposed Charitable Trust)


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is Back Home In Swansea*



gdynia said:


> Chris
> 
> Do a google search with Swansea Pilot Cutter Seamark and theres a wealth of info about her. Photos are on the following webpage
> 
> http://philtpics.fotopic.net/c216025.html


Hi GYDYNIA, the SEAMARK arrived back in Swansea towed by a dredger yesterday (22nd August 2011). ABP have kindly given the vessel to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust". It is in the commercial dock area and talks are going on with ABP to agree limited access for visitors during her restoration. 

There will be asap a dedicated website:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

However, in the short term please keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating it.

Hywel Benjamin (Administrator for the Proposed Charitable Trust)


----------



## Steve

Does anyone have any news on the SEAMARK and possible website?


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark Is Back Home In Swansea*

I am delighted to inform you all that the Pilot Cutter Seamark made her journey home to Swansea yesterday and at 18.00 on the 22nd August 2011 she passed through the lock gates and on into the commercial dock area.

She is now moored up and the final administrative paperwork is in the process of being done so that ownership of the Seamark can formally be passed from ABP to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust", and restoration can then commence.

As soon as ownership is finalised the submission for registered charitable status will be made to the Charity Commission.

As soon as possible a dedicated website will be developed and the address will be:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

We are also discussing with ABP the possibility of allowing a limited number of visitors during restoration.

Until the website is live keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating the progress of the project.

I will also be putting up pictures of her return to Swansea in the next couple of days.

In the short term anyone with connections to the Seamark or interested in becoming a volunteer and assisting with the restoration can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks to all for your good wishes and congratulatory e-mails - the easy bit is done, now the real work commences! (Thumb)

Hywel Benjamin, Administrator for the proposed Charitable Trust


----------



## DAVIDJM

I am glad to hear she has a new home.

how long will it tke to get her ready?

If I was living nearer, I would have volunteered to help with chipping and painting.

I will look forward to seeing her when you have finished.


----------



## DHB

*Seamark Restoration Timetable*



DAVIDJM said:


> I am glad to hear she has a new home.
> 
> how long will it tke to get her ready?
> 
> If I was living nearer, I would have volunteered to help with chipping and painting.
> 
> I will look forward to seeing her when you have finished.


Hi David, the Trustees have already agreed that time is not a key factor in her restoration. Naturally we all want the job to be done as quickly as possible but the key focus of the Trust is to ensure that the restoration is done to such a standard that subsequently the ongoing maintenance will be much easier (and in the long run - cheaper).

Work will commence as soon as possible and we are talking weeks, certainly no longer.

The project will, we hope, attract financial support locally and from grant bodies such as the Lottery etc. That being said we are already in contact with relevant Companies who are all looking at supporting the Trust in kind which is equally as effective.

As soon as plans are confirmed and particularly a timeline for the restoration agreed information will appear on the website www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk which is currently under construction.

Until then keep an eye on this site as I will be posting updates as regularly as possible.

Hywel Benjamin, Administrator for the Charitable Trust


----------



## DHB

*Seamark News*



Steve said:


> Does anyone have any news on the SEAMARK and possible website?


Hi Steve I am delighted to inform you that the Pilot Cutter Seamark has made her journey home to Swansea and at 18.00 on the 22nd August 2011 she passed through the lock gates and on into the commercial dock area.

She is now moored up and the final administrative paperwork is in the process of being done so that ownership of the Seamark can formally be passed from ABP to "The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust", and restoration can then commence.

As soon as ownership is finalised the submission for registered charitable status will be made to the Charity Commission.

As soon as possible a dedicated website will be developed and the address will be:

www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

We are also discussing with ABP the possibility of allowing a limited number of visitors during restoration.

Until the website is live keep an eye on this site as I will be regularly updating the progress of the project.

I will also be putting up pictures of her return to Swansea in the next couple of days.

In the short term anyone with connections to the Seamark or interested in becoming a volunteer and assisting with the restoration can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks to all for your good wishes and congratulatory e-mails - the easy bit is done, now the real work commences! 

Hywel Benjamin, Administrator for the proposed Charitable Trust


----------



## Rafal Zahorski

*PV Woodbridge*

Hello,

Here you have Woodbridge ex Bembridge:

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=276

Inside you will find several pictures of Woodbridge - press on them and you will have a maximum possible resolution

Best greeting 

Rafal



simon cook said:


> hi guys
> my father worked on the seamark in the 60s/70s also the woodbridge and rogerbeck he is 80 in a few wees and i am looking for a couple of nice photos for his b/cake ,,can anyone help me out please?????????


----------



## DHB

*Pilot Cutter Seamark*

Hi everyone,

The website is now available, however, there is nothing of note there at the present to see. (This will change as soon as possible)

What is now live is the method of contacting the Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust.

Anyone with information, requiring information or wishing to offer assistance, physical, financial or other please address your e-mails to:

[email protected]

Many thanks

Hywel Benjamin
Trust Administrator


----------



## PUDDS05

hi
glad to see she didnt go for scrap,
i for one will be checking in on http://www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk/ to follow the restoration


(K)congratulations Hywel (K)

Pudds


----------



## simon cook

hi
simon cook here again,,i cant find your email that you sent me,,told my dad that seamark was back home and he would love to go down to see her,as i have said i wouls love to be involed in her restoration i am also a photographer if that is of any use,,look forward to hearing from you soon
cheers
simon cook
glan philips one of the the old pilots is moving back to swansea from thr usa and also cant wait to see her again


----------



## DHB

*The Seamark*



simon cook said:


> hi
> simon cook here again,,i cant find your email that you sent me,,told my dad that seamark was back home and he would love to go down to see her,as i have said i wouls love to be involed in her restoration i am also a photographer if that is of any use,,look forward to hearing from you soon
> cheers
> simon cook
> glan philips one of the the old pilots is moving back to swansea from thr usa and also cant wait to see her again


Hi Simon - thanks for getting in touch. Unforunately until the final paperwork is completed and we actually own the Seamark, ABP her current owners have asked if only the Trustees access the ship as she is in the commercial area of the docks.

The good news is that they have already said that when we have ownership they will be happy for a limited number visitors to have access. This will be managed by the Trust and we will have the indemnity paperwork etc that will need to be completed before you can visit.

As soon as the paperwork is completed I will advise the site that she is now fully ours. At that point please contact me and I will be happy to arrange a visit.

I know Glan is also "coming home" any idea when that may be?

I have a number of pics of the Seamark returning to Swansea. They will be going on to our website next week:

http://www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk

I addition the contact e-mail for the Trust will also go live (we have had a few problems with it but I am assured it is almost sorted)

[email protected]

Please use this address to contact me after the transfer of ownership has been completed.

Hywel Benjamin
Administrator
The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust


----------



## simon cook

hi Hywel 

thanks for that and i understand your position,,as for glan ,he is trying to sell his house in Florida and will be back in the UK as soon as he can sort that out 
cheers 
Simon


----------



## timmyj

Hi there,

I am very glad to have finally found out what is happening with Seamark. I noticed the other day she was back in Swansea after many years deteriorating in Cardiff.
My grandfather was senior skipper from her commissioning until the early 80's and was skipper of the Woodbridge and Roger Beck prior to that. I have some good photos i'll try and post up.
My dad has fond memories of trips out in all weathers and sleeping aboard.
I would be delighted to offer assitance with the restoration (email on it's way!) and look forward to exchanging info with everyone.

Cheers for saving this excellent ship from the scrapyard!

Tim.


----------



## sandmoor

*Seamark*

Hello, my name is Wilf Betsworth. I was Senior Engineer aboard the Seamark up until my retirement in 1991 and am possibly the longest serving member of the Swansea Pilot Cutters. I joined the Roger Beck in 1947 and also served on the Woodbridge before the Seamark in 1959. 

I'd like to hear from others connected with Swansea Pilot Cutters but will also be happy to receive messages from other members of this group too.


----------



## Rafal Zahorski

*Woodbridge*

Hello to all of you,

I am following that thread and I am quite happy to read about Woodbridge. Her first name was Bembridge. You can see more about that story in a history of our Bembridge. You can see several pictures of Bembridge and later on Woodbridge on the beginning of our story:

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=276

Maybe someone can add a bit more to Woodbridge story described above.

Best greeting Rafal


----------



## G0SLP

I'm pleased to see that Seamark was saved - I have memories of her coming alongside various Gibson Gas Tankers vessels (Melrose, Heriot, Traquair, Quentin, Ettrick & Lanrick) from early 1990 onwards - one of Seamark's crew used to bring photographs he'd taken - proceeds to the local RNLI. He used to do well with our crews, I think


----------



## John Ashley

*Pilot Cutter Seamark back in Swansea*

Seamark has returned to Swansea and is being restored. She was due in dry dock this week to be repainted yellow.

Support Seamark at www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk


----------



## spforster13

Hi All,

Just to let you all know, I've taken over the trust that owns the Seamark. I've released a new website for www.pilotcutterseamark.org.uk and I'm actively trying to keep everyone update which what is happening with her. 
My hopes at the moment are to get her into dry docks before the end of August so that she can be repainted back to her old colours. 
If anyone has any stories, photos, do***ents etc. relating to the Semark I would love to hear from you, you get contact me from the new website.

Look forward to hearing from many of you.

Simon Forster
Chairman of The Pilot Cutter Semark Charitible Trust


----------



## David Williams

*Seamark*



Chris Rogers said:


> Hi Chris Rogers here. Please can any one help me to find the history of the Seamark now retired by ABP any info from its launching. Many Thanks, Chris



Hi There.
I may be mistaken,but I think that
the SEAMARK was donated to Cardiff
Sea Cadets.
Dave Williams


----------



## spforster13

*Seamark Restoration Project*

Hi Dave,

It was donated to the Cardiff Seacadets when it got commissioned. They kept the vessel in Cardiff for 10 years before it got handed over to The Pilot Cutter Seamark Charitable Trust and brought back to Swansea. 

This trust, however, fell apart through the 5 years since she was brought back to Swansea. Because of this, I approached them...by this time there was only one trustee left, and I offered to take over the trust and carry on their vision to restore the vessel. 

I've now been the chairman of the trust since May. I now have a team of 6 trustees helping me to take this project forwards, so that we can preserve the vessel.

If you want any further details, feel free to ask.

Regards,
Simon


----------



## caswell

*seamark*



Chris Rogers said:


> Hi Chris Rogers here. Please can any one help me to find the history of the Seamark now retired by ABP any info from its launching. Many Thanks, Chris


Seamark to day 3d September 2017 is alongside the Water Front Museum South Dock (Marina)Swasea.


----------



## spforster13

Hi Chirs, What kind of information are you after regarding the history of the Seamark? I'm the chairman of the trust who owns the Seamark so should be able to give you some information.


----------

